# Judaism is not Jewish



## Eoghan

*Judaism is not Jewish (reprinted 2009 as "Come Let us Reason Together")*

Baruch is Jewish and lives in Israel. His daughters have both served in the Israeli army. His Jewish credentials are genuine. He is also pastor of a church in Israel, and a speaker at banner of truth conferences.

He is gentle but insistent on maintaining a distinction between Jewish culture and Jewish religous observance. Culturally Jews will observe certain traditions but when this is taught as a matter of religous observance Baruch objects. 

Central to this understanding is the necessity of acknowledging the way rabbinic judaism has "captured the flag". Rabbinic Judaism really came to the fore with the destruction of the Second Temple. It has gone on to both define and impose what is "correct" on the Jewish population. To the extent that Messianics identify rabbinic Judaism as the biblical norm Messianic Jews err!

Interestingly Baruch draws parallels between Roman Catholicism and Rabbinic Judaism (p156,159).

There are separate chapters on Hebrews, Ephesians and Colossians. There is an extensive appendix and glossary, bibliography, scripture index and subject index. These sections occupy some 140 pages.

The meat of the book is found in the last two chapters "Keeping Torah" and "A Practical Assessment". Baruch pulls no punches in critiquing the Hebrew Roots Movement but still manages to do so graciously.

This is an excellent reference book. Having spent the last year reading extensively on this subject I would commend it to all. It might also be useful to missionaries struggling with the conflict between what is "gospel truth" and what is "cultural expression". It has certainly opened my eyes to the need to focus on Jesus the author and perfector of our faith. Christian growth has it's wellspring in Him and in this regard the Hebrew Roots Movement is a dead end. 

For those not familiar with the Hebrew Roots Movement it is perhaps necessary to explain that it advocates the wholesale adoption of Rabbinic Jewish practices - essentially returning to the yoke of the "Law". In contrast Baruch sees Paul as a _converted_ Pharisee enjoying his freedom in Christ, happy to slip in and out of his jewish national identity (p85)- secure in Christ. 

Baruch makes an interesting point when he observes that Paul is indifferent to cultural traditions (eating meat) but dogmatic on religous observance (withdrawing from Gentile table fellowship).

A useful book which I will keep on my bookshelf and not consign to the attic!


----------



## Quickened

Sounds rather interesting! Thanks for the review


----------



## Pergamum

Now the BIG question is how do I find this book for less than 30 bucks! I have been trying to find an affordable copy now for 4 months!


----------



## Pergamum

Is anyone in contact with him; maybe he can reprint? Or grant permission to photocopy.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Internet and .pdf, baby!
Those used booksellers will still get theirs
(maybe little bit less, but not much).

It's not about being motivated by $$.
It's being motivated by getting the truth in people's minds.


----------



## Pergamum

I'd like a copy if anyone knows where to get one...been looking for a long time.


----------



## Grillsy

I seem to have the same problem finding this as everyone else.


----------



## Scott1

It's interesting that the Pharisees considered themselves the "reformers" of their day- pointing the way back from a pagan gentile culture (e.g. Greek) toward the Old Testament. 

One of the points that the book seems to be pointing to (from your description), is that there is not a unity of "culture" (custom) and religious doctrine.


----------



## Pergamum

I emailed Baruch and this is his reply this morning:




Dear _____:

Greetings in Christ.



My book on the messianic movement is being republished by Audubon Press and is due to be available this month (?) under the title COME LET US REASON TOGETHER.



I wish you God's blessing on your labors in the Gospel,



Baruch


----------



## Eoghan

Available now throughAmazon for £10 with free postage 

[ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Come-Let-Us-Reason-Together/dp/0982073178/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253134462&sr=8-4]Come Let Us Reason Together: Amazon.co.uk: Baruch Maoz: Books[/ame]

Will have to edit the price


----------



## Galatians220

Audubon Press :: Israel :: Come Let Us Reason Together

Two of my favorites, Joel Beeke and Stan Telchin, wrote back-cover reviews of it. It's $13.99 through Audubon Press. Call 800-405-3788.

I wonder if my "Judaism is Not Jewish" copy retains any value?!

Margaret


----------



## Eoghan

I still think my copy "Judaism is not Jewish" sums up the book better than the more conciliatory "Come let us reason together". Yes it is more confrontational but when confronting the Hebrew Roots movement I think it is the message thay need to hear. I don't think that the new title says it. Then again the contents of the book is the same? Will people read it and get it that rabbinic judaism has displaced biblical jewish life?

I would be really interested to hear others thought on this change of title. Put it this way I would not have bought it with the new title  It is too bland and I would have looked for a book wiith a more explicit title


----------

